# Care for a bite?



## DGMPhotography (Nov 2, 2017)

One of my favorites from my shoot with Erika. C&C appreciated.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 2, 2017)

nice. i like it


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 2, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> nice. i like it



Thanks!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 2, 2017)

Super!


----------



## Donde (Nov 2, 2017)

,I don-t think the apple adds anything but she-s a great looking girl and well photographed.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2017)

The background I find a bit distracting...too in-focus and too busy of a design for my taste...it competes with her and the apple. it's difficult to tell if she has a very large nose, or if what I am seeing is foreshortening (enlarging of close objects) due to the camera being too close with too short of a lens length in use. I dunno'...she's attractive enough, but this shot just isn;t coming together quite right; busy backdrop, her head crowding the top of the frame, her left hand (camera right) looking rather man-like and contorted...her shirt's cuff being way too long...I just think I've seen better work from you, D. There are several, small, yet significant details that bug me...like the odd highlight on her nose, camera right...what's that from?

I'm not going to sugar coat it: she's attractive, I would say, but she has not been photographed in a pleasing manner. SHE's perfectly fine, but this shot has some styling issues that make it less than ideal.

Tell you what...plop in a PLAIN, gray backdrop, and give her the appropriate degree of head space (above her head) and see if the shot is not instantly 50% better. The backdrop alone is just killing this shot.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 2, 2017)

Gorgeous girl and well shot.  Like Donde I agree about the apple.  I think for it to work properly you either have a very seductive look or very sweet/innocent.  The way she looks is kind of in between.  Even just a little stronger in either direction would make a huge difference.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2017)

I got off of my phone, and am on the computer now...Too much fill light on her ear, camera right...the ear itself should not be "fill-lit"...move your fill source forward of the subject...the shadow camera right??? VERY light in tone...again...keep the fill light closer to the lens axis, and the shadows will not be so lower-mid-tone-ish...just look at the ear camera right and you can see  that it is very bright, and yet, that is the "shadow side" of the subject...but the shadow side is lit-up and the ostensible shadow is very,very light in tone.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 2, 2017)

I will agree I could have taken the expression further in a certain direction. And yeah, the cuff of her shirt should probably be a bit shorter.

However, I like the rest of the shot as it is. I dunno. This is just one of those times I think breaking the rules is okay. And this was my model's favorite photo from the whole shoot as well, so it might be a subjective thing.

But I do appreciate everyone's point of view and feedback, and it of course opens up my perspective and I thank you for that.


----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 2, 2017)

The posing is nice, and so is the lighting. I like that you were able to highlight the shape of her jaw with the fill light. I'm not a fan of the backdrop, as to me it's distracting on it's own and a bit chintzy in aesthetic, and really clashes with the apple. As well, to me the backdrop doesn't make much sense with her librarian/teacher fetish look. You could potentially mask the apple in PS and adjust it's color a bit to give it better harmony with the background. Also echoing the comments on the model's expression. Sometimes I get a better expression from models by having them look down at the ground (including pointing their face toward the ground), and then on my count will have them bring their head back up and look into the camera, and capture that moment when they make eye contact with the lens.


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 2, 2017)

Really love this one!


----------



## rosh4u (Nov 3, 2017)

I liked the way it is captured. Nice once


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I will agree I could have taken the expression further in a certain direction. And yeah, the cuff of her shirt should probably be a bit shorter.
> 
> However, I like the rest of the shot as it is. I dunno. This is just one of those times I think breaking the rules is okay. And this was my model's favorite photo from the whole shoot as well, so it might be a subjective thing.
> 
> But I do appreciate everyone's point of view and feedback, and it of course opens up my perspective and I thank you for that.



Why even ask for C&C. The shot is perfect, right?

Sorry, but no, good photography is not subjective, but is intersubjective. Intersubjective meaning that multiple people (many,many,many people in the case of photography) understand what good photography is, and what it is not. Just because somebody like this young woman "likes" a shot does not mean it's a good shot, or a splendid shot, or an average shot. Photography falls under the rubric of an art and craft that has intersubjective 'rules' or 'principles'; many people KNOW what these things are, and some of us are telling you how you could improve the photo, but it seems that's not what you want to hear.

Breaking the rules is okay? Poor framing? Bad clothing? Man-hands? A chintzy backdrop? An odd expression?

If you want to get better, you'd do yourself a huge favor by actually listening to the C&C you get here. I only write this because this is probably the 10th time I've seen one of your C&C threads go _exactly_ as this one has gone.

You say you appreciate everybody's point of view and the feedback, but only after you say you like the shot, and it's your model's favorite shot from that session.

Okay...you like the shot the way it is.

Nevermind the C&C people gave. Nevermind the background, and the expression and the big nose and the weirdly-lit-up shadow-side ear, etc. Break those rules!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 3, 2017)

So it's not just me then. 

I don't get the plain black shorts and white T shirt that's lighted in a way that accentuates the folds in the fabric and creates lines. That against the floral wallpaper-looking background that could be retro or outdated depending on what's done with it, but doesn't seem to work here. Holding the apple made me think it's supposed to be Eve-like but I don't get that otherwise from the photo. 

Your responses Daryl seem often to be to defend how the photo was done instead of listening to suggestions or ideas. Not that everyone's input is going to work for you, but taking something from the feedback might be something to consider.


----------



## Designer (Nov 3, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> One of my favorites from my shoot with Erika. C&C appreciated.


What is this about?  There is so much going on that nothing in particular is going on.  To simply say; "I don't get it" does not help you to become a better photographer, nor Erika to become a better model.  Maybe if I knew the back story here, it would help a little.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 3, 2017)

Everything Darrel points out is pretty much on point, as are those by Vintagesnaps, and Designer. In looking back over images you've posted it seems that they tend to be either very good or not so good, with nothing in between. Unfortunately like the others mentioned, I also think this one falls on the low end. I swear that backdrop reminds me of a bed spread I saw somewhere, and as I recall I didn't like it in person either. Your ability deserves another chance at this one, maybe incorporating some of the suggestions above, and rethinking the scene from the ground up.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 3, 2017)

Typically, I try not to say anything negative.  But I think you are thinking about or have gone pro.  So I'll give you my two cents and what I expect from a 'Pro'.  (I came to my conclusions prior to reading other comments and I am not 'piling on' with Derrel.

My first impression is the photo is nice ... then I took a second look.  She is your model, you have full artistic control ... and this is what you came up with ... To my eye this looks like a five minute mall portrait with prepositioned formula lights, not a custom, formal portrait captured by a professional artist/photographer.

Technically, the lighting is nice, gets the job done with a minimum of effort. But it doesn't say to the viewer "Wow" ... it doesn't say to the viewer "Look at me" ... it doesn't say "I want that photographer to shoot me" ... to the untrained eye it says "Nice".  Doughnuts are nice ... look there are 11 more in the box just like the one in your hand. Look, there are a hundred more doughnuts in the shop, just like the one in your hand.

As you are a pro, I am hoping you're not looking to capture "Nice" ... but rather "Wow".

Collectively, all the elements of the photo doesn't make sense to me. The backdrop doesn't make sense to me.  Why that backdrop? It is distracting and frankly unattractive.  Now, it this backdrop was her design or has some sentimental value to the subject ... okay, I can see that.  But other than something along a sentimental element ... why did you use that background?  Why that outfit? It appears to be selected and not something young women wear everyday.  If selected, why not something more unique, special? After all, this is a formal portrait.  While it displays her slim body ... is that necessary? There are outfits which say "I am slim" in a less obvious, more formal and/or sensuous and/or special fashion? While this is an obviously (per the lighting) formal sitting, yet her outfit doesn't say formal, which to me when combined with all the other odd elements, delivers a message stating "contrived".  Why that crop/framing?  It seems the crop/framing is just to highlight a contrived outfit ... why would you want to do that? An apple, why? I have nothing against props, but nothing in the image explains the apple. Not that an explanation is necessary, but with all the other elements, the apple just adds another contrived oddity.

To my eye, a tight crop below her right elbow and crop in tightly left and right would improve the image.

You are much better than a mall photographer.  I understand that it takes time to develop one's style and sense of artistic balance.  I suggest you look into a local fashion/design school and team up with a student/intern/extern or two to combine their design skills with your photographic skills.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. 

I ultimately still like the photo, but I understand there are issues with it, and that is something I need to work on. Granted, this was from a shoot from about 4 months ago that I only now posted, and I have gotten better at looking out for details since then, but I know I've still got a ways to go.

I will agree that the photo is "nice," but not "wow." And I do want to get to "wow." I will study the image and try to see things from your point of view.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 3, 2017)

PS- Every photo is a story.  Everybody has a story. What story did you want to portray?  As an example, not knowing the subject, my first instinct would be her hair, all that long red hair ... I'd turn my lighting and camera to the hair.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 3, 2017)

In a studio setting where you have almost complete control, you have a lot less room to "break rules" and a much smaller margin of error imho. A lot of the flaws have been pointed out, but one thing that stands out to me is it almost looks as if she is leaning into the camera and the back drop is angled away from it. Also, the wrinkled clothing kills it for me. 

This is just a swing and a miss for me. It's not awful, just not something I'd put in my portfolio.


----------



## Designer (Nov 3, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> PS- Every photo is a story.  Everybody has a story. What story did you want to portray?  As an example, not knowing the subject, my first instinct would be her hair, all that long red hair ... I'd turn my lighting and camera to the hair.


While some photo sessions are intended to provide the model with a portfolio that she can use to further an acting or modeling career, and such a purpose is entirely valid, even if the model is not being paid at that particular time, but this does not appear to be the objective of this particular shoot. 

I agree, that when presented with some physical attribute that is photo-worthy, the photographer would do his best to take advantage of the situation and showcase the model, even if the model had no prior inkling that the shoot would be about her hair, for instance.

A prescient photographer should be able to change gears in the midst of a shoot and figure out a way to highlight the most impressive features, whether it is on a model or a sunset.  He might even ask the model to go home and change into something that would fit the intent of the shoot, even it was on the spur of the moment.

This shot seems to be the result of some preconceived idea that the photographer had, and everything in the shot, including the model's attire seems planned for the concept.  Me not perceiving the concept could be simply my own failure, but I don't see that anyone else got much out of this shot either.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 3, 2017)

Designer said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > PS- Every photo is a story.  Everybody has a story. What story did you want to portray?  As an example, not knowing the subject, my first instinct would be her hair, all that long red hair ... I'd turn my lighting and camera to the hair.
> ...



That makes sense. Emphasizing things like that. 

I will admit I've always struggled with the "story" aspect of photography. Especially when it comes to studio portraiture. 

I'll tell y'all that today, for perhaps the first time (or at least one of the few), I actually did a shoot with a story in mind, and hopefully when that's done, I'll post it here, and you all will agree.


----------

